# Rash that keeps coming back



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

Awhile back i wrote a thread about how Harley had a rash and i didnt know how to treat it. Well i brought him to the vet back in december and the vet said it was a staf infection and gave him antibiotics. It went away and he was put on special food and hypo allergenic treats. In Feb i decided to try bananas with him but he got the rash back but it wasnt as bad...the vet put him back on an antibiotic for the rash and at that time he also had a UTI. Last week i was looking at his belly and i saw that under his back leg he was a little red, i decided to look today and it is much more red then it was last week. I dont want to keep bringing him to the vet for this because all they do is give him an antibiotic. He hasnt had anything but his normal food so i dont know what is causing this rash.

Has anyone ever had this problem with their dog before?? do you know what it could be? Should i be concerned??

This is a pic of him....let me know what you guys think of it...and anyways to help stop it from re-occuring!!


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

try some benzoyl peroxide on it
or
antibiotic ointment


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes Thrall and Lady both have had a similar rash, always down by the privates on the lower belly. I am told Melaseb wipes are no longer available, but those worked ages ago on Thrall. I also used animax ointment for Thrall with total success, and they gave me new wipes for Lady 2 weeks ago, however she passed before I knew if they worked, they are called Douxo, but I got them from my mom's vet, who I dont know well, so I can't say if this was a valid treatment. Animax is great though. I'm gonna look for pics of Thrall's to show you what the rash looked like on him.

Edit: I can't find a good photo, here's the only one I have on my server that shows it. You can see how red the area was.


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

^ good suggestion, but those products require a script, which means going back to the vet=$=something the OP is trying to avoid.

the benzoyl and or the antiobiotic ointment are cheap and will NOT hurt the dog by using them. only going to be out 3 bucks or so.

had a male with a similar looking rash, but was way worse. benz cleared it in 4-7 days. and it was recommended by my vet!  (boss)


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

did you guys ever hear of betagen spray?? I was told to try it out but i do need a presciption. 

i think im going to try the benzoyl(is it safe for dogs????), i dont have many more options...i hate seeing him in pain. Last night i took some dish soap and rubbed it on the area...he seemed to like it because he jus laid there. I guess it gave him some relief.

with Animax did the rash go away???


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

With animax it went away practically overnight.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

my vet gave me a prescription for betagen spray which was only 17.00 from an online pharmacy. im going to try that our and see how that works first. I really wish that i had seen your post earlier about animax...maybe ill see if the vet can prescribe that as well but i doubt it!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

PittyLover314 said:


> my vet gave me a prescription for betagen spray which was only 17.00 from an online pharmacy. im going to try that our and see how that works first. I really wish that i had seen your post earlier about animax...maybe ill see if the vet can prescribe that as well but i doubt it!


Animax was super cheap, like 10-12 bux from the vet. If the spray doesnt work, you should ask your vet about it, plus I have had 1 tube for like a year. I got the wipes because I left the tube home while we were at my moms, and we were at the vet anyway, plus the wipes are good for my EBs wrinkle.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

thank you! im hoping the spray works...it has some antibiotics in it so we will see how it goes!! wish me luck!!


----------

